# Ist eine neue Simatic S Generation überfällig?



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Hallo,
vorweg das ist meine persönliche Meinung, ich bin mit den Moemntanen Produkt nicht wirklich unzufrieden. Aber eine gewisse nervigkeit steltl sich imemr weiter und weiter ein und befürchte auch das bald ein anderer Anbieter auf den Zug der Komfortabilität aufspringen wird udn ich mit meinen langjährigen angeigneten S7 Kentnissen dann mit den Ofenrohr ind die BErge sehen kann.

betrachtet man heute den Stand der Technik und die daurch resultierende Unkonfortabilität der S7 300 / 400 Serie denken sich sicher viele das es Zeit für etwas neues währe.
Sieht man sich einen PDA, ein Handy oder gar nur einen Autoradio an, die zuverlässig unzählige Kommunikationsschnittstellen, übermässig shcnellen Speicher und Rechenleistung, tolle Bedienbarkeit und eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit aufweisen; kommt eine SPS, die zwar an zuverlässigkeit schwer zu überbieten sein wird, wie ein Relikt aus der Computersteinzeit vor (Wer hat nicht noch einen alten C64, eine Amiga oder einen 8086 zuhause rumstehen).

Das duernd nervige Thema mit Adaptern, zu wenig Speicherplatz, zu langsamer Rechneleistung, kein USB, Ethernet, Wlan, Bluetoth, kein Meldedisplay, exrem langsame Buskopplungen, Buserweiterungen, keine DP diagnose (Bzw. ein Automatisches DP Management) etc. etc. etc. das zwar teils schon für eien Steuerng als Extra zu haben ist, aber teils für das was es leistet extrem teuer ist und oftmals schwer zu programmieren, fehlt einfach in der SPS.

So oft wird man einfache Dinge über die SPS gefragt, sei es von Interessierten, Cheffs, Betreibern oder von dann schmunzelnden Lehrlingen. Wie shcnell ist das Bussystem, wie weit oder schnell ist die DP anbindung, warum benötige ich da einen 500 Euro teuren Adapter und teils eine 300 Euro teure Kommunikationssoftware. 300 Euro für eien RS232 Schnitstelle? Wie diese SPS kann nur 7 externe Karten? Für eine simple Diagnose-/ Statusmeldung  benötigen wir ein 570 Euro teures HMI?
Usw.


Wie denkt ihr den dazu oder sind eure momentanen Erfahrungen?
Bitte bleibt beim Thema und macht keinen Zirkus oder herauspickerei daraus.

Grüsse Maxi


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2007)

Hallo Maxi,
meiner Meinung nach bedarf es vielleicht nicht unbedingt einer "Step 9", aber vielleicht sollte man mit einer "Step 7 V6.0" das eine oder andere bekannte ausmerzen bzw. nachreichen. Ein paar nette Stichworte hast du ja schon genannt. Ein paar weitere lassen sich m.E. schon bei oberflächlichem Überfliegen dieses Forums entdecken.


----------



## derbenny (17 August 2007)

Hardwaremäßig kann ich es noch nicht beurteilen, aber am Simatic Manager muss dringend gehobelt werden. Eine richtige Suchfunktion, eine zentrale, Übersichtliche Darstellung ALLER Variablen und Strukturen, in SCL muss dringend eine brauchbare Querverweis-Suche her, ...

Vor 2 Wochen kannte ich die S7 noch nicht, und ich muss sagen, ich hatte deutlich mehr erwartet was Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Bedienkomfort angeht.


----------



## Steve81 (17 August 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi,
> meiner Meinung nach bedarf es vielleicht nicht unbedingt einer "Step 9", aber vielleicht sollte man mit einer "Step 7 V6.0" das eine oder andere bekannte ausmerzen bzw. nachreichen. Ein paar nette Stichworte hast du ja schon genannt. Ein paar weitere lassen sich m.E. schon bei oberflächlichem Überfliegen dieses Forums entdecken.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Nichts ganz neues auf den Markt bringen aber doch bitte das Vorhandene verbessern. 
Bei uns im Betrieb haben sie bis vor 2 Jahren noch S5 verbaut. Jetzt sind sie endlich umgestiegen und es wäre mir recht wenn nicht gleich der nächste Umstieg kommen würde.


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

Eine neue S Generation

IMHO!

Software:
Sollte man es komplett neu aufziehen.

# Kein Bausteinnummernzwang (bzw. Abschaffung des Bausteinkonzepts) und echte Programme, Funktionen und Funktionsblöcke wie in der IEC61131-3

# Einführung von globalen, lokalen, statischen und temporären Variablen die diese Namen auch wirklich verdienen, definierbare Konstanten und Enumerationen 

# Variablen als solche zulassen und nicht den Programmier dazu nötigen da einen absoluten Speicherbereich von Hand zu definieren.

# SCL in die Tonne treten und ST einführen und ordentlich implementieren.

-->Kurzum mal die IEC 61131-3 umsetzen.

Tipp an Siemens: Mal bei 3s Anfragen ob die das für euch übernehmen ;o)

_________

Hardware:
# Abschaffung des MMC tricks. Eine Standard MMC würde es auch tun.

--> Kurz um Technisch an sich ok. Über Preise brauchen wir glaube ich nicht zu sprechen ;o)


----------



## Rudi (17 August 2007)

Ich brauche keine S9. Ich stelle mir das so vor:
S7--> 7-fach zu teuer.
S9--> 9-fach zu teuer.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

*ICH WILL KEIN CODESYS.*

Von 3S ist nur ST sinnvoll nutzbar. 
Kontextmenüs in 3S sind oft Schrott
Hardwareeinbindung der verschiedenen Hersteller ist Käse - da macht jeder was er will!


Und: 

*ICH liebe Absolutadressen*


*IEC ist mir wurscht*

Ich habe mit STEP7, Codesys (Wago,Berkhoff[HWKonfig=Schrott],Eckelmann) sowie PCWorx programmiert.

Am schnellsten bin ich immer mit S7

VariablenOnlineAnsicht in 3S --- Hiiilllfe!

Wer seine Prgramme ordentlich strukturiert, hat auch keine Probleme mit Bausteinnummern.


Gruß


----------



## Rudi (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> *ICH liebe Absolutadressen*


Ich auch. Für alles andere bin ich zu doof.


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> *...*
> Wer seine Prgramme ordentlich strukturiert, hat auch keine Probleme mit Bausteinnummern.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.

# Unterordner unter dem Bausteingelumps damit man seine Bausteine/Funktionen auch ordentlich einsortieren kann.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ... Bausteingelumps ...


 
.....das Wort des Monats....

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

ich nehme für das ... Bausteingelumps ... oft die Filterfunktion...


----------



## Bewareofthis (17 August 2007)

Servus zusammen,

gleich vorweg die besten Standard Editoren (KOP/FUP/AWL)  hat nun mal S7. Ich selber nutze meist nur AWL und KOP und was schnelleres gibts ihmo nicht. Wer schon mal mit den  "Bildchen-mal" Editoren ala 3S,Mitsubishi GX-Dev.,PC Worx gearbeitet hat weiss was ich meine. Auch Syntaxüberprüfung, Querverweisliste sind mit Abstand die besten. Allerdings würd ich mir für den KOP-Editor frei konfigurierbare Short-Cuts fürs Einfügen von Kontakten usw. wünschen. Und auch die IntelliSense gehört sich verbessert, bzw sollte in AWL vorhanden sein. 
Kurzum keine radikalen Schnitte, sondern auf den bisherigen Aufbauen und behutsam verbessern!

In Sachen Hardware wäre wünschenswert das mehr Schnittstellen (z.B. Ethernet auf CPU alla VIPA) von Haus aus auch für 300er CPU´s gibt und das ganze noch ein Stück billiger wird, aber das bleibt wohl ein Wunschgedanke . Beckhoff, Wago und Konsorten sind da schon ein Stück weiter . . .
Ansonsten gibts an der Hardwarekonfiguration, oder Systemdiagnose kaum was auszusetzen.

@derbenny


> Vor 2 Wochen kannte ich die S7 noch nicht,


Will dir nicht aufn Schlips treten, aber lern S7 erst richtig kennen und vergleich dann nochmal mit der Konkurrenz in Sachen Benutzerfreundlichkeit (z.B. Hilfe-Funktionen) und Querverweisen!


@Zotos
Klingt ja fast so als ob du ausm Simatic Manager einen 3S Manager machen möchtest 


> # Kein Bausteinnummernzwang (bzw. Abschaffung des Bausteinkonzepts) und echte Programme, Funktionen und Funktionsblöcke wie in der IEC61131-3


Das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, da man ja eh einen Symbolischen Namen vergibt!


> # Einführung von globalen, lokalen, statischen und temporären Variablen die diese Namen auch wirklich verdienen, definierbare Konstanten und Enumerationen


Bloß keine "globalen" Variablen da kommt schnell ein Durcheinander zustande, allerdings wären Konstanten und Enum´s wirklich wünschenswert! 


> # Variablen als solche zulassen und nicht den Programmier dazu nötigen da einen absoluten Speicherbereich von Hand zu definieren.


Wie meinen? Jede Var benötigt nun mal für ihren Typen den nötigen Speicherplatz. Ich stimme IBFS zu, Absolutadressen sind super da gibbet nix zu meckern. 


> # SCL in die Tonne treten und ST einführen und ordentlich implementieren.


Da stimm ich Dir zu, besonders nervt mich an SCL das man keine zusammengesetzten Datentypen (z.B. String) Online beobachten kann.

Alles in allem ist S7 gut aber sau teuer !

In diesem Sinne

Bewareofthis


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

Alles IMHO und aus meiner Vorstellungskraft:



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> @Zotos
> Klingt ja fast so als ob du ausm Simatic Manager einen 3S Manager machen möchtest
> ...



;o) Ich finde Step7 aus den aufgeführten Gründen und mir sind noch ein paar mehr eingefallen, schrecklich. Diese aufgeführten Punkte sind IMHO bei CoDeSys deutlich besser gelöst. Aber 3s hat auch ein System das man noch stark verbessern kann.



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, da man ja eh einen Symbolischen Namen vergibt!
> ...


Die manuelle Speichervergabe fängt bei Siemens schon bei den Bausteinnummern an. Mich persönlich stört das.



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> Bloß keine "globalen" Variablen da kommt schnell ein Durcheinander zustande,
> ...


*stracklach* 
Alle statischen Variablen sind bei Siemens leider auch global.



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> Wie meinen? Jede Var benötigt nun mal für ihren Typen den nötigen Speicherplatz. Ich stimme IBFS zu, Absolutadressen sind super da gibbet nix zu meckern.
> ...


Ab hier zweifele ich daran das Du irgendetwas verstanden hast. Klar braucht jede Variable Speicherplatz aber warum muss ich diesen denn von Hand einem Merker zu ordnen? Das ist der Absolutadressen scheiß. Absolutadressen braucht man da wo man diese auch Anfassen muss Ein- und Ausgänge. Merker und Datenbausteine sind Absutadressenballast.
Wenn man versucht an andere Systeme mit der Verbohrtheit der Absolutenadressierung im Speicherbereich  dran geht wird man dort auch keinen Spaß daran haben.



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> Da stimm ich Dir zu, besonders nervt mich an SCL das man keine zusammengesetzten Datentypen (z.B. String) Online beobachten kann.
> ...


Wie bereits erwähnt ist einfach super schlecht in Stept7 implementiert.

________

Step5 war sicher das erfolgreichste System seiner Zeit. Im laufe von Step7 das vom Prinzip an dem von Step5 festgehalten hat sind andere Systeme gewachsen. Die neue Wege gegangen sind. Was kein Wunder ist in der Automatisierung haben sich viele neue Aufgaben ergeben die Verbindung zu Datenbanken und zur allgemeinen IT, Aufgaben wurden komplexer die Kommunikation aufwendiger. Performance Probleme wie Zykluszeiten um die 20ms und Speicher im kB bereich sind heute echt armselig.

Was will man machen die konservativen weiter versorgen mit dem auf Step5 basierenden Prinzip versorgen um niemanden zu verschrecken. Oder die progressiven mit einem neuen Konzept bedienen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen  das Siemens da beide Wege gehen wird.

Die Hardwareplattform mal abgesehen von der Performance und dem Speicher (*lol*) ist ja auch nicht sooo... schlecht. Also man könnte eine neue Entwicklungsumgebung anbieten die mehr Komfort bietet die Controller bräuchte wahrscheinlich nur eine andere Firmware. Und das alte System wo ja keine Veränderungen am Prinzip gewünscht werden kann man ja weiter verkaufen. Die Forderungen aus der Ecke sind ja meist eh nur besser Bedienung.

Markus hat im Forum mal SIMOTION SCOUT erwähnt. Lohnt sich mal anzuschauen ist wahrscheinlich noch in den Kinderschuhen. Aber da heißt das dann auf einmal nicht mehr SCL sondern ST. Und vorsorglich baut man schon mal eine Controllervariante mit dem S7-300 Rückwandbus. 
Ich denke das Siemens da schon die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat.


----------



## TobiasA (18 August 2007)

Ich bin mit Step7, so wie es ist, sehr zufrieden. Ich habe noch nicht das Vergnügen mit Beckhoff, Codesys etc. gehabt, S7 ist für mich aber weit komfortabler und mit einem besseren Preis- Leistungsverhältnis als z.B. GE Fanuc, mit denen ich (leider) auch arbeiten muss. Das ist nämlich wirklich das letzte Gelump, was den Komfort angeht- kennt nur KOP, und die kleinen CPUs kennen nicht mal sowas wie Bausteine oder Unterprogramme, was dazu führt, dass bei den großen dann auch keine gemacht werden. Und dann suchste halt... 
Und bei denen kostet so eine einzige Sch... Profibuskarte mal um die 1500€, wo ich bei Siemens schon mal 'ne ET200 für hinstellen kann.
Das, was ich wirklich vermisse, ist die Ethernetanbindung, und das mit dem USB- MPI- Adapter ist ein ziemliches Gelump bei der Sinumerik, da ich meine 24V von außen reinschieben muss. Und teuer... Dafür aber deutlich schneller als die serielle Anbindung wie bei Fanuc.
Die Zykluszeit ist manchmal auch recht lahmarschig, obwohl ich mit den typischen 20ms recht gut leben kann.
Sonst hab' ich nicht wirklich was zu meckern dran.

Ich persönlich finde, dass Siemens für jemand, der mit Hochsprachen nicht so viel am Hut hat, einfacher ist als die IEC- Norm.


Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (18 August 2007)

> besten Standard Editoren (KOP/FUP/AWL) hat nun mal S7


 
Ich gehe davon aus daß Du noch nie was mit Rockwell Software zu tun hattest? Anders kann ich mir so eine Aussage nicht erklären.



> Allerdings würd ich mir für den KOP-Editor frei konfigurierbare Short-Cuts fürs Einfügen von Kontakten usw. wünschen.


 
Also bei Rockwell kannst Du da "xic", "ote"... tippen


----------



## Bewareofthis (18 August 2007)

Moin,

@Zotos

Ok ich seh schon da drehen wir uns im Kreis... 
Im großen und ganzen unterscheiden sich die Speichermodelle aller Hersteller vom Prinzip her nicht. Allerdings scheint die Siemens Version das "hardwarenähere" und somit vielleicht mächtigere Modell zu sein.
Im Endeffekt werden ja alle Variablen bei CodeSys auch in einem definierten Speicherbereich abgelegt, zugegeben man brauch sie nicht absolut zu Adressieren. 
BTW: Kann man bei CodeSys im nachhinein feststellen welche Absolutadresse für die Var verwendet wurde (über ne Funktion o.ä)?

Nur wenn das ausschlaggebend ist hätt ich da einen Vorschlag in Güte: Nimm einen Datenbaustein und deklarier da drinnen deine Var´s, dann brauchst dich auch nicht mit den Adressierungen rumschlagen.

@Oberchefe
Hast recht noch nix damit zu tun gehabt! Was ist da besser? Beispiele?

So und jetzt zerreisst mich

Gruß

Bewareofthis


----------



## Raabun (18 August 2007)

Was mich an S7 nervt:

- Warum gibt es bei FB IN,OUT,INOUT und STAT Variablen wenn doch alles   einen Instanz-DB landet?

- Die absolute Adressierung, wenn ich Symbole zulasse, dann sollten sie auch richtig funktionieren.

- Der Preis 

- Den kruden Aufbau des Programms, komplizierte Mehrplatzsysteme (keinen fest implizierten Server, sondern das System wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst => korrupte Projekte), keine ordentliche Datenbank im Hintergrund, sondern eine wilde Mischung von Filesystem und Datenbank

- Abstürze !!!


Was ich mag:

- Stabilität eines Programms, wenn es erst mal in der SPS ist.

- weltweite Verfügbarkeit

- SCL 



Gruß
Dirk-Uwe


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

Bewareofthis schrieb:


> ...
> Im großen und ganzen unterscheiden sich die Speichermodelle aller Hersteller vom Prinzip her nicht. Allerdings scheint die Siemens Version das "hardwarenähere" und somit vielleicht mächtigere Modell zu sein.
> ...



Lese ich das richtig?
Für Dich bedeutet Hardwarenähe gleich mächtig?

IMHO:
1. In der Automatisierung geht es es Um Maschinen/Anlagen und Prozesse. Nicht um die Hardwarenähe zu der CPU der SPS. Darum sollte man diese Hardware und Prozesse gut abbilden können. Das spricht für Hochsprachen und einem anderen Konzept der Speicherverwaltung. Ich bin mir sicher das man in Zukunft auch in der Automatisierung Objektorientiert Programmiert. Das den Speicher mit dem Programm koppelt. Das dies kommen wird ist sicher der Zeitpunkt ist schwerer abzuschätzen da wohl erst ein Generationswechsel statt finden muss. 

2. Warum nutzt man denn diese vermeintlich Überragende System nicht überall. Warum ging (das ist ja schon ewig her) der Trent zu Hochsprachen und zu Betriebssystemen die den Speicher für einen Verwalten? Stell Dir mal Vor Du müsstest auf dem PC beim Abspeichern die Blöcke auf der Festplatte oder dem Arbeitsspeicher auswählen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2007)

Hallo,
um das Letzte mal zusammenzufassen: "Step 7" könnte weiter so durchgehen. Variablen-Handling erweitern nach dem Vorschlag von Zotos wäre auch für mich ein Highlight. SCL sollte auf die Fähigkeiten der Hochsprache an die es angelehnt ist (Pascal) erweitert werden.

Das kann ich 100% genauso unterschreiben !
Deswegen bräuchten wird aber m.E. kein "Step 9" - das wäre mit "Step 7" auch noch zu schaffen ...


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

So weiter Vorschläge:

# Könnte man vielleicht auch die Byte-Reihenfolge gerade ziehen.

# Arrays of Funktionblock sind auch angenehm. (Da hat mich Godi noch mal daran erinnert)


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht auch die Byte-Reihenfolge gerade ziehen.



Echt Klasse, da habe ich mich schon so oft darüber geärgert, dass es schon fast zur Selbstverständlichkeit geworden ist. So einen Wunsch erfüllt zu bekommen wäre warscheinlich etwas vermessen. Hätte man dann überhaupt noch eine Siemens-SPS ?


----------



## Raabun (18 August 2007)

Ist Intel der Nabel der Welt?

Ich denke mit der Byte-Reihenfolge kann man leben.

Gruß

Dirk-Uwe


----------



## repök (18 August 2007)

Super, ich muss damit leben. Alleine die projektierung von störmeldungen ist jedesmal ein kampf, oder besser krampf.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Super, ich muss damit leben. Alleine die projektierung von störmeldungen ist jedesmal ein kampf, oder besser krampf.


 

JEDESMAL ?

FC schreiben der HIGH / LOW tauscht.
DB schreiben -----VORN SPS-Bereich mit SPS-Reihenfolge --- und --- WEITERHINTEN GeSWAPten OP-BEREICH


Gruß


----------



## repök (18 August 2007)

super idee. wär ich garnicht draufgekommen.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> super idee. wär ich garnicht draufgekommen.


 
Dann schreib nicht über Probleme, die für dich bereits gelöst sind. Wenn du schon alles weißt.


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann schreib nicht über Probleme, die für dich bereits gelöst sind. Wenn du schon alles weißt.



Und Du schreibst nur laue Lösungen die echt Grundschulniveau haben.

Vorschlag: Unterordern unter dem Bausteinordner

Rat von Dir: Nutz den Filter 

*lol*


----------



## repök (18 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann schreib nicht über Probleme, die für dich bereits gelöst sind. Wenn du schon alles weißt.


 
das ist schwachsinn. du kannst mir nicht erzählen, das dir diese scheisse noch keine schwierigkeiten gemacht hat.


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> .....Nutz den Filter.....


 

2 von 20 S7-Programiereren nutzen den besagten Filter überhaupt.

----------------------------

STEP7 wurde mit einer Mischung aus Filesystem und Datenbank vor über 10 Jahren entwickelt.
In den unterlagerten Ordner schlummern Daten von DirveES, ProToolPro, WinCC, WinCCflex usw. usw.
Das kannste nicht so einfach "ein bisschen" ändern. Da stecken MannJahrZehnte drin. 

Im letzten halben Jahr hatte ich KEINE Abstütze mit STEP7.

Mir ist in 8 Jahren noch nie ein STEP7-Projekt gecrashed.


Ich würste nicht was über eine solange Zeit mit Mitteln von 1990 bis 1993 programmiert wurde und heute noch Bestand hat.


RSLogic500 ist mir 1997 bei Bosch/Michigan 5 mal am Tag abgestürtzt.
für AEG-Zeug aus der Zeit gibts heute nur noch Achsenzucken.
Es wurden soviele SPS-Programmier-Plattformen in den letzten Jahren eingestampft.

Soviel Kontinuität über solange Zeit ist trotzalledem zu honorieren.

Kritikpunkte wirds immer geben, aber lasste mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Allerdings SCL könnte man schon verbessern.


Gruß


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> das ist schwachsinn. du kannst mir nicht erzählen, das dir diese scheisse noch keine schwierigkeiten gemacht hat.


 

Für das Problem habe ich in der Firma - für die ich hauptsächlich arbeite -
einen FC12 und einen DB12. 

Der FC12 macht das Drehen und Quittieren und ist bei uns ein Standardbaustein. 
Der Kommentartext im DB12 entspricht dabei exakt der Panelstörmeldung.
Und wie schon gesagt - am ende des DB12 ist der gedrehte Bereich.

Das ist seit 5 Jahren unverändert so und wurde nur bei Flex für die BMs - da ist es ähnlich - etwas angepaßt.



Gruß


----------



## TommyG (18 August 2007)

Ich 

hätte Angst vor Step 9 oder so....

So wie bei Winzigweich kann da gut ne Lösung bei rumkommen, die uns allen wieder zeigt WIEEE blöd man ist und das das Arbeiten damit ganz neu erlernt werden muss.

Wir steigen gerade von Porotool auf WinCC und schon da entdecke ich wie übel sich das siemens'sche 'Besser, schneller, leichter' auf den normalen User auswirkt....

Ok, das HMI zu Kiste, also Step 7, einfacher zu gestalten, logischer, einfacher, das ist nen Projeekt, in dem noch viele JahrzentMannStunden drin

Greetz


----------



## Bandit7311 (18 August 2007)

Hab schon überlegt wieso jetzt gerade jemand nen Thread eröffnet bei dem es um ein "neues" Step Produkt geht. Ob es an meinem Profilbild liegt *rofl*

Find es nur relativ unangenehm, wenn durch Service Packs Sachen die schon seit ewigen Zeiten funktioniert haben einfach nicht mehr funktionieren.

Eine solche Produktentwicklung und "Softwaretest durch Kunden" kann sich anscheinend ausser Microsoft nur Siemens leisten, ohne in einem schlechten Licht zu stehen. Erinner mich da an Einführung VB in WinCC, Hotfix über Hotfix  .

Im asiatischen Raum hab ich schon mal ein Gerücht gehört dass ein Nachfolger von Step7 aufm Weg wäre, aber lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## repök (19 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für das Problem habe ich in der Firma - für die ich hauptsächlich arbeite -
> einen FC12 und einen DB12.
> 
> Der FC12 macht das Drehen und Quittieren und ist bei uns ein Standardbaustein.
> ...


 
wenn der "bytewechsler" nicht von der heilsarme ist, hat er schon genug ärger gemacht. Und das eigentliche problem  ist nicht behoben.


----------



## derbenny (19 August 2007)

Bewareofthis schrieb:


> gleich vorweg die besten Standard Editoren (KOP/FUP/AWL)  hat nun mal S7. Ich selber nutze meist nur AWL und KOP und was schnelleres gibts ihmo nicht.


Wenn du einmal mit Allen Bradley (Rockwell) gearbeitet hast, wird dir der S7 KOP-Editor vorkommen wie ein Relikt aus der Steinzeit 
AB ist einfach viel flexibler, schneller, einfacher. Wenn mal ein Baustein am falschen Platz landet, zieht man ihn per Drag&Drop einfach an den richtigen Platz. Wo du ihn hin ziehen kannst und wie danach die Verbindungen aussehen wird dir natürlich angezeigt. Wenn man einen Öffner in einen Schliesser wandeln will, klickt man in der Dropdown-Liste einfach das entsprechende an oder gibt die Abkürzung dafür ein, ohne den Baustein löschen zu müssen. Und wenn man eine Variable an mehreren Blöcken oder Eingängen haben will, zieht man sie einfach drauf. Sind nur so die ersten Dinge die mir spontan einfallen. All das konnte ich in S7 noch nicht finden, wobei ich KOP in S7 noch nicht näher angeschaut hab. Vielleicht gibts ja das ein oder andere da auch.



Bewareofthis schrieb:


> @derbenny
> Will dir nicht aufn Schlips treten, aber lern S7 erst richtig kennen und vergleich dann nochmal mit der Konkurrenz in Sachen Benutzerfreundlichkeit (z.B. Hilfe-Funktionen) und Querverweisen!


Das mit den Querverweisen war eins der ersten Dinge was mir negativ aufgefallen ist. Folglich hab ich im Handbuch und in diversem Lehrmaterial nachgeschaut, ohne befriedigende Lösung. Sollte es dennoch eine geniale Möglichkeit geben Querverweise zu finden (vor allem von Strukturen, UDTs usw..), dann nenne ich das nicht benutzerfreundlich wenn ich sie nach 2 Wochen noch nicht finden konnte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> wenn der "bytewechsler" nicht von der heilsarme ist, hat er schon genug ärger gemacht. Und das eigentliche problem  ist nicht behoben.



Außerdem heißt ja nicht, dass nur weil es für ein Problem eine Umgehungsmöglichkeit gibt, es deshalb nicht notwendig wäre das Problem zu beseitigen. Meiner Ansicht nach lassen sich für alle anderen genannten (und noch nicht genannten) Ungereimtheiten ein Lösung finden - das ist für mich aber noch kein Grund, von Verbesserungen (gleich wie) Abstand zu nehmen - frei nach meinem Wahlspruch : "Wenn man ein Problem lösen kann, dann sollte man es auch tun ..."


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2007)

derbenny schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal mit Allen Bradley (Rockwell) gearbeitet hast, wird dir der S7 KOP-Editor vorkommen wie ein Relikt aus der Steinzeit
> AB ist einfach viel flexibler, schneller, einfacher. Wenn mal ein Baustein am falschen Platz landet, zieht man ihn per Drag&Drop einfach an den richtigen Platz. Wo du ihn hin ziehen kannst und wie danach die Verbindungen aussehen wird dir natürlich angezeigt. Wenn man einen Öffner in einen Schliesser wandeln will, klickt man in der Dropdown-Liste einfach das entsprechende an oder gibt die Abkürzung dafür ein, ohne den Baustein löschen zu müssen. Und wenn man eine Variable an mehreren Blöcken oder Eingängen haben will, zieht man sie einfach drauf. Sind nur so die ersten Dinge die mir spontan einfallen. All das konnte ich in S7 noch nicht finden, wobei ich KOP in S7 noch nicht näher angeschaut hab. Vielleicht gibts ja das ein oder andere da auch.
> 
> 
> Das mit den Querverweisen war eins der ersten Dinge was mir negativ aufgefallen ist. Folglich hab ich im Handbuch und in diversem Lehrmaterial nachgeschaut, ohne befriedigende Lösung. Sollte es dennoch eine geniale Möglichkeit geben Querverweise zu finden (vor allem von Strukturen, UDTs usw..), dann nenne ich das nicht benutzerfreundlich wenn ich sie nach 2 Wochen noch nicht finden konnte.



Ne, ne, ne, Leute, das sind doch wieder Glaubenskriege, Grabenkämfe um nichts, merkt ihr das denn nicht?
Jeder mag das, was er am Besten kann. Der eine liebt Klickibunti, der andere liebt "wenig denken müssen" der nächste will, daß es nicht gleich jeder versteht (man ist ja wichtig). 

Ich komm mit Step7 gut klar. Natürlich, ich kann mir auch viele Sachen besser vorstellen. Ich komm auch mit anderen Programmierumgebungen zurecht, kann auch da etliche verbesserungswürdige Dinge anbringen. Aber wozu und für wen? Ich brauch eigentlich kein "einfacherers" Step7, weil ich es ja so halbwegs bedienen und programmieren kann. (Ich weiß, das ist egoistisch!) 

Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahren gelernt, "Nichts wird wirklich einfacher". Vor 10 Jahren dachte ich allen Enstes, es werden bald keine SPS-Programmierer mehr gebraucht. Tolle IDEs, künstliche Intelligenz, Software-Assistenten usw., usw. Aber denkste, es ist eher das Gegenteil eingetreten.  

Ich frag mal ganz ernst und provokant: "Wollt ihr eine Programmierumgebung, die alles alleine kann, der man nur noch das Problem beschreibt und die dann das Programm inkl. aller Komponenten fertigmacht?"
Ich nicht.

Was nicht heißen soll, ich will keine Verbesserungen und ich wäre fortschrittsfeindlich, ich bin nur konservativ ; und ebend egoistisch.


----------



## IBFS (19 August 2007)

@derbenny

... kann man bei AB oder bei 3S oder PCWorx zwischen KOP/FUP/AWL-Ansicht umschalten? - ich bitte das bei eurer Kritik zu berücksichtigen.


@alle

KOP/FUP/AWL
SCL
CFC
SYMBOLLISTE
HWKONFIG
NETPRO
usw.
usw.

der großer Vorteil von STEP7 ist, das alle Editoren von einander unabhängig sind aber über den S7-Server gemeinsam auf das Projekt schauen.

Bei allen anderen Programmierungumgebungen öffnet sich immer das ganze Framework.

Über DIESEN Vorteil hat sich hier noch gar keiner geäußert.


Gruß


----------



## IBFS (19 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne, Leute, das sind doch wieder Glaubenskriege, Grabenkämfe um nichts, merkt ihr das denn nicht?
> Jeder mag das, was er am Besten kann. Der eine liebt Klickibunti, der andere liebt "wenig denken müssen" der nächste will, daß es nicht gleich jeder versteht (man ist ja wichtig).
> 
> Ich komm mit Step7 gut klar. Natürlich, ich kann mir auch viele Sachen besser vorstellen. Ich komm auch mit anderen Programmierumgebungen zurecht, kann auch da etliche verbesserungswürdige Dinge anbringen. Aber wozu und für wen? Ich brauch eigentlich kein "einfacherers" Step7, weil ich es ja so halbwegs bedienen und programmieren kann. (Ich weiß, das ist egoistisch!)
> ...


 


1000000% ACK


*STELLT EUCH VOR - STEP 9 im Stile von klicki-"BLAUI" WinCCflex(i) - *

*50% meiner armen Maschinen müßten unprogrammiert bleiben, weil alles langsamer wird.*


Gruß


----------



## zotos (19 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> ... kann man bei AB oder bei 3S oder PCWorx zwischen KOP/FUP/AWL-Ansicht umschalten? - ich bitte das bei eurer Kritik zu berücksichtigen.
> ...



Selbstverständlich kann man bei CoDeSys zwischen KOP/FUP/AWL die Ansicht umschalten.

Aber CoDeSys und AB usw. ist hier glaube ich nicht das Thema.

Es ging doch darum ob wenn was man bei einer neuen S-Generation haben wollte.

Ich habe versucht meine eigenen konkreten wünsche darzustellen. Aber anscheinend geht es hier wie Ralle schon schreibt wieder mal um den Glaubenskrieg.

Wenn jemand um etwas zu verdeutlichen was er gerne in einer neuen S-Generation sehen würde ein anderes System in den Vergleich zieht ist das IMHO legitim. Wenn dann ein Depp kommt und sagt bei den anderen Systemen ist dies oder das dafür schlecht soll er in das Erdloch zurück kriechen aus dem er gekommen ist. Der hat dann aber absolut gar nichts gerafft.

Ich habe den Eindruck als wäre der SPS Bereich zu einem gewissen Anteil mit stark konservativen Geistern geschlagen. Selbst wenn der große Konzern um den es hier geht sich mühe gibt und gute (wenn auch verbesserungsbedürftige) Tools erstellt. Wie Graph7 und SCL wird geblock und geheult. Ich sag nur wer nicht mit der Zeit geht geht mit der Zeit. 

@Ralle: Also das was Du geschrieben hast kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Möchte mal wissen wie Du bei dem Thema auf KI und automatische Programmiermaschinen kommst. Hast Du seit neustem einen Verfolgungswahn? ;o)


----------



## H318 (19 August 2007)

*S7 weiterentwickeln?*

Ich finde es bedarf dringend einer Überholung oder weiterentwicklung.
Es gibt andere Systeme (z.B Logydyn D2 der Fa. Convertteam) die sind für die z.B Störungstrupps und Elektriker, und nicht nur für den der es programmiert hat, übersichtlicher und viel schneller zu verstehen. So auch das Feedback bei uns im Betrieb.
AWL komplett abschaffen. Andere System kommen auch ohne aus. Nicht Stand der Technik. Mehr einfache Graphische Systeme. So muss man sich nicht erst Wochenlang mit dem Handling der Software befassen sondern kann sich schneller mit dem eigentlichen Problem befassen.
Die Fa. IBA hat auch solch ein System.


----------



## IBFS (19 August 2007)

H318 schrieb:


> Ich finde es bedarf dringend einer Überholung oder weiterentwicklung.
> Es gibt andere Systeme (z.B Logydyn D2 der Fa. Convertteam) die sind für die z.B Störungstrupps und Elektriker, und nicht nur für den der es programmiert hat, übersichtlicher und viel schneller zu verstehen. So auch das Feedback bei uns im Betrieb..


 
http://www.alstom-apcg.de/converteam/en/service_de/service_de.htm

Die Hardwarebasis besteht aus standardisierten Baugruppenträgern mit VMEbus (32 Bit Daten/32 Bit Adressen) für Prozessorbaugruppen​ 
wurde ca. 1996 eingeführt und die Graphische Verschaltung (Mischung aus CFC und FUP) wird in LOGICAD gezeichnert.​ 

Hübsches Nischenprodukt mit eingeschränkter Skalierbarkeit und auch nicht mehr so taufrisch.​ 
http://www.hpc-ld2.de/hpc-ld2.htm​ 
Bestimmt auch nicht so billig, die Hardware.​ 
Gruß​


----------



## godi (19 August 2007)

H318 schrieb:


> AWL komplett abschaffen. Andere System kommen auch ohne aus. Nicht Stand der Technik. Mehr einfache Graphische Systeme.


 
AWL abschaffen?  
Wenn du kein AWL verstehst dann brauchst es ja nicht einsetzen.
Jetzt erklärst du mir mal wie du in KOP / FUP übersichtlich Sprünge, Schleifen, indirekte Adressierung usw Programmierst!  

Also ohne AWL würde ich nicht auskommen! 
(Ausser ich habe SCL zur Verfügung und würde mich besser damit auskennen)

godi


----------



## derbenny (19 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne, Leute, das sind doch wieder Glaubenskriege, Grabenkämfe um nichts, merkt ihr das denn nicht?


Nein, denn das war lediglich die Antwort auf diese Frage. Tatsachen, Vorteile und Features die wirklich nützlich sind. Auch für überzeugte S7 Programmierer die nichts vermissen, weil sie nichts anderes kennen 



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich brauch eigentlich kein "einfacherers" Step7, weil ich es ja so halbwegs bedienen und programmieren kann.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahren gelernt, "Nichts wird wirklich einfacher".



Dein erster Satz könnte eine Ursache für deine Feststellung im 2ten sein. Wie soll etwas einfacher werden, wenn man Dinge nicht ändern will, wohlwissend dass es Dinge gäbe, die man verbessern könnte....aber mit der Einstellung "wofür und für wen" wird das nichts...


----------



## IBFS (19 August 2007)

godi schrieb:


> AWL abschaffen?
> Wenn du kein AWL verstehst dann brauchst es ja nicht einsetzen.
> Jetzt erklärst du mir mal wie du in KOP / FUP übersichtlich Sprünge, Schleifen, indirekte Adressierung usw Programmierst!
> 
> ...


 

Bei vielen läuft es darauf hinaus nur noch ST (besseres SCL) verwenden zu wollen und sowas wie CFC mit SFC. 
Aber viele effizienzstegernde Mittel gehen eben besonders gut im AWL.

Für Maschinen mit Rundschalttischen und 10 Stationen sind wir mit SPL und S7-315 trotzdem weit unter 10 ms, was ausreichend ist.

Und jeder Elektriker braucht ein SPS-Prog. nicht zu verstehen. Wir haben bei uns 4 Mechatroniker - die machen alles - von Mechanik/Elektrik/SPS.
Die sind geschult - und wenns Vorort eine Frage gibt - dann ruft derjenige an. Ansonsten sind bei uns Fehlermeldungen mit der exakten SPS-Eingangsnummer sehr von Vorteil. Meißtens spinnt nur ein Sensor.


Gruß


----------



## TobiasA (19 August 2007)

Warum zum Henker soll AWL veraltet sein?

Ich bin froh, dass ich es habe. Ich hab' schon mit dem Fanuc-KOP-Wix genug am Hals, da bin ich heilfroh, dass die Siemens AWL hat. Bei manchen KOP Programmen (gerade bei Fanuc) gibt's Programmabschnitte, die laufen über Seiten, und keine Sau blickt mehr durch außer der allmächtige Ersteller des Quellcodes. Das ist mehr probieren als programmieren. Ich seh' ja auch immer nur drei, vier Pfade (respektive ein Netzwerk).
Für manche Sachen ist es deutlich angenehmer (und auch übersichtlicher!!!). Wenn ich nur eben mal ein paar Sprünge brauche, dann muss ich nicht gleich mit SCL anfangen, sondern kann einfach in AWL einen Sprung reinsetzen (z.B. für verschiedene Softwareoptionen). In FUP/KOP muss ich wieder Merker setzen oder brauche mehrere Netzwerke dafür. Das ganze Gelump wird dann ewig lang und man sucht sich 'n Wolf.

Bunte Assistenten brauche ich nicht, ich brauche auch keine grafische Programmierung. Ich brauche auch keinen, der mal eben schnell ohne Aufwand am Programm fummeln kann. 
Ich muss was sehen auf meinem Bildschirm (-> aufgeräumtes Design, kleine aussagefähige Schaltflächen), ich brauche höchstens noch ein zweites Fensterlein zur Diagnose.
Das mit den Unterordnern für Bausteine wäre fein, das würde die Sache etwas aufräumen.

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre auch eine bessere H/W- Erkennung bei Sinumerik- Baugruppen bei "Station laden in PG".
Manchmal wäre es auch fein, ein kleines Klartextdisplay in der CPU selbst zu haben, damit man nicht jedesmal das PG anstöpseln muss.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @Ralle: Also das was Du geschrieben hast kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Möchte mal wissen wie Du bei dem Thema auf KI und automatische Programmiermaschinen kommst. Hast Du seit neustem einen Verfolgungswahn? ;o)



Hm, muß ich erstmal den Psychiater fragen, der mich gerade wegen meiner Paranoia behandelt.

Ich nahm an, daß es mal darauf hinauslaufen wird, aber das wird wohl doch noch daueren, mindestens bis zu meiner Rente. Und wie du weißt, wird das wohl einige Monate nach deiner Pensionierung sein !


----------



## Oberchefe (20 August 2007)

> Jetzt erklärst du mir mal wie du in KOP / FUP übersichtlich Sprünge, Schleifen, indirekte Adressierung usw Programmierst!


 
Ganz einfach so (bittte nicht von Siemens oder S3 KOP auf alle anderen verallgemeinern!):


----------



## TobiasA (20 August 2007)

Na, ich weiß ja nicht... Das sind vier Pfade für etwas, was ich in AWL auf nicht mal der Hälfte vom Platz darstellen kann.
Und damit sehe ich auch dem Bildschirm auch noch das, was davor und dahinter los ist, statt den ganzen Bildschirm voll mit einer Schleife zu haben.
Sicher, gehen tut das (fast) alles in KOP. Bei indirekter Adressierung bin ich mal gespannt.
Es ist nur die Frage, ob das nicht in AWL auch einfacher geht. Und ganz im Ernst: Wenn ich an das Programm drankomme, dann sind mir die vier Zeilen AWL allemal lieber als vier Pfade KOP. Ich kann doch in einem Baustein mit KOP mittendrin ein AWL- Netzwerk reinhämmern, wenn ich das will, wozu soll ich dann vier Netzwerke machen?


Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

Ich verzichte mal auf die Zitate. Bei diesem Thread ist die Übersichtlichkeit eh in die Binsen gegangen. 

Ich denke das man über die Verbesserung bzw. Erweiterung reden sollte. Hier kochen anscheinend viele Emotionen mit Verallgemeinerungen hoch.

Nur als Beispiel (zumal ich auch kein KOP mag): Ein Kollege empfindet den KOP Editor von Step7 als verbesserungswürdig und spricht einzelne Punkte direkt an. Wie das Austauschen von Bausteinen ohne diese vorher löschen zu müssen. Was mich übrigens in FUP vom Step7 auch stört da ich da auch besseres gewöhnt bin. Dann kann man doch nicht im Ernst anfangen die Vorzüge von AWL gegenüber KOP aufzuzählen. Wenn einem der Vorschlag  das an dem KOP das Austauchen von Bausteinen ohne diese vorher zu löschen nicht gefällt soll er doch argumentieren warum nicht. Und um es vorneweg zu nehmen ja für eine solche Veränderung braucht man sicher keine neue Generation.


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Hallo alle, einen schönen guten Montag Morgen.

Ich wollte miut diesen Threat vorweigend die Hardware ansprechen.
Wir rennen langsam mit der S7 300/400 sehr der Technik hinterher.
Wenn ich bedenke das ich meien ersten S7 Schulungen 19995/96 in München hatte. Das sind nun 11 Jahre her.
Es hat sich an der Hardware im Grundprinzip nicht viel geändert.
Klar sind die Steuerungen schnelelr und Leistungsstärker geworden, Aber Profibus, Mpi, rückwandbus etc. etc. gab es damals schon genauso udn nicht anders.

Zum Thema Software möchte ich mal einbringen, das sehr viele alte Hasen sind die aus dem Assembler und Basic kommen. Das war früher einfach der Standart, bzw. die Grundschule der Programmierung.
Mich wird man zum Beispiel nie mehr weirklich vom AWL weg bekommen. 
Ich vermisse es auch etwas bei den Azubis udn Studenten das sie die Basics nicht mehr lernen müssen. Assembler ist einfach der Grundstein der Processor  Programmierung, sei es PC, Steuerungen, Regelungen, Controler etc. etc.

So zurück zum Thema.
Eine neue S Reihe die mit der vorhandenen S300/400 voll Kompatibel währe, das währe es. Die gleichen Hardwaregrössen und das bisherige Bussystem aber zusätzlich die Moderne mit allen Extras schon Integriert.

Was auch fehlt sind einfach Standartmaneger in der Hardware.
Zum Beispiel ein vordefiniertes Fehlermuster in der SPS, einen Ethernetmanager usw.
Ein kleines Controldiplay (Selbst 29 Euro mp4 Player haben schon nen hammer Farbdisplay) währe auch wirklich angesagt. 
Dazu endlich ein rbauchbares Sicherheitsysthem in der Hardware um die Software zu schützen.
Ansonsten hatte ich ja am Anfang des Threats schon erwähnt was alles besser sein könnte.
Nach 11 Jahren erwartet man einfach etwas mehr von der SPS Welt (Gerade wenn man sich auf Siemens spezialisiert hat)

PS: Bitte bei Zitaten den Text im ganzen kopieren. Mag nicht so gerne ausseinandergeissene Sachen.


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich verzichte mal auf die Zitate. Bei diesem Thread ist die Übersichtlichkeit eh in die Binsen gegangen.
> 
> Ich denke das man über die Verbesserung bzw. Erweiterung reden sollte. Hier kochen anscheinend viele Emotionen mit Verallgemeinerungen hoch.
> 
> Nur als Beispiel (zumal ich auch kein KOP mag): Ein Kollege empfindet den KOP Editor von Step7 als verbesserungswürdig und spricht einzelne Punkte direkt an. Wie das Austauschen von Bausteinen ohne diese vorher löschen zu müssen. Was mich übrigens in FUP vom Step7 auch stört da ich da auch besseres gewöhnt bin. Dann kann man doch nicht im Ernst anfangen die Vorzüge von AWL gegenüber KOP aufzuzählen. Wenn einem der Vorschlag das an dem KOP das Austauchen von Bausteinen ohne diese vorher zu löschen nicht gefällt soll er doch argumentieren warum nicht. Und um es vorneweg zu nehmen ja für eine solche Veränderung braucht man sicher keine neue Generation.


 

Das sind ja auch Software tools,
so etwas liese sich leicht implementieren, dazu braucht es keine komplett neue SPs Welt.

Ob jemand AWL oder FUP bzw. KOP am liebsten mag hängt einfach sehr davon ab was er gelernt hat.

Ein Elektroniker oder Elektriker wird FUP sehr gerne haben.
Es ähnelt einfach ihrer Schlatbild logik.
Ein Informatiker oder Mechatroniker bestimmt lieber das KOP, das ähnelt ihrer Logik.
Ein Kommunikationstechniker oder Industrielektroniker einfach AWL, das Muster haben Sie früher für die Schrittmotore und Processoren gelernt.


----------



## OHGN (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> PS: Bitte bei Zitaten den Text im ganzen kopieren. Mag nicht so gerne ausseinandergeissene Sachen.


 
Dann wird der Thread ja noch unübersichtlicher! 

Stell Dir mal vor, ich hätte wegen meiner Einwendung jetzt Deinen ganzen Beitrag zitiert. Da würde man kaum den Bezug herstellen können...


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Dann sollten wir besser, so wie es fürher eifnach üblich war Anrede und Grussformeln heraus lassen. 
Da hat sich eh erst die letzten Jahre eingebürgert, seit dem die Büroheinis auch ins Internet können.


----------



## TobiasA (20 August 2007)

Ich seh's nur nicht, AWL abzuschaffen, das ist alles.

Was mir noch einfällt: Es wäre mal schön, wenn man die Kommentare endlich mit raus ziehen könnte, wenn man sich das Programm aus der SPS rausholt.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Dazu müssten ja die Komentare mit in das Programm selbst.
Es währe schon kalsse wenn man die komplette Programmebene, also das ganze Projekt komplett in die SPS laden könnte.
Toll währen auch mehrere Projekte darin abgelegt.

So ein kleiner dummer PDA kann wirklich momentan 5000 mal mehr als eine SPS.


----------



## OHGN (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> So ein kleiner dummer PDA kann wirklich momentan 5000 mal mehr als eine SPS.


 
Wobei die geschätzte Zuverlässigkeit einer SPS aber auch ganz klar ihren Grund hat: Keinen überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack "On Board" zu haben.


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

Wobei der Speicher hier ja künstlich zum raren Gut gemacht wird. Allso was spricht denn dagegen eine normale xMB große Speicherkarte zu integrieren?


----------



## OHGN (20 August 2007)

Gegen mehr Speicher spricht natürlich garnichts und wäre auch sehr wünschenswert.
Wenn ich aber PDA höre, fällt mir "Klickibunti" und viel integriertes Zeug`s ein, dass ich nicht mehr überblicken kann. 
Sowas hat imho an einer SPS nichts zu suchen.


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

# Mehr Speicher (mit fairem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)

# Mehr Schnittstellen (Ethernet, MPI, Profibus-DP, RS232 sollte Standardmäßig dabei sein. Die ganzen Kommunikations CPs die echt viel kosten und wenig können sollte man mal überdenken.)

# Ein Display das den Diagnose Puffer als Klartext ausgibt. (Was sollte das noch Anzeigen?)


----------



## godi (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> # Ein Display das den Diagnose Puffer als Klartext ausgibt. (Was sollte das noch Anzeigen?)


 
Wenn ein Teilnehmer am Profibus ausfällt könnte auch die Adresse angezeigt werden.
Ganz nobel wäre dann wenn auch der Name den der Teilnehmer im Projekt bekommen hat angezeigt wird.


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> # Mehr Speicher (mit fairem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)
> 
> # Mehr Schnittstellen (Ethernet, MPI, Profibus-DP, RS232 sollte Standardmäßig dabei sein. Die ganzen Kommunikations CPs die echt viel kosten und wenig können sollte man mal überdenken.)



Das mit den Schnittstellen ist ein Punkt der mir auch immer wieder einfällt. Mit ein Grund warum ich die Saia CPUs der Siemens oft vorziehe.

Der Speicher ist so ne Sache. Die Speicherkarten sollten ja Industrietauglich sein. Wobei ich überzeugt davon bin das die Siemens MMC einfache umgelabelte MMC irgendeines Speicherkartenherstellers ist der die genauso herstellt wie die Karten für Handykameras.

Bei der Programmierung in FUP wünschte ich mir bei Siemens sowas wie SAIA hat. Also praktisch unbegrenzte Netzwerkgrösse, einfaches verschieben von Bausteinen etc. 

mfG René


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Und der Rückwandbus muss echt mal auf Zacken kommen.
Das ist ja traurig, die Technik ist da ja schon 20 Jahre alt.

Toll währe noch wenn man eingas / ausgangslisten direkt aus dem ELCAd holen könnte, bzw. diese ins Elcad Importieren.


Was ich mir mal überlegte (Kahm mir als ich mal eine Logo geneppt habe) das man in KOp bestimmte Bausteinbereiche (Falls es dies für S7 mal geben sollte) farblich hinterlegen kann und komentarfelder einfügen.

Toll währe es auch wenn man direkt an der CPU über ein kleines Display auch DP Teilnehmer abmelden kann. Oder eine Diagnose durchführen etc.


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Und der Rückwandbus muss echt mal auf Zacken kommen.
> Das ist ja traurig, die Technik ist da ja schon 20 Jahre alt.



Was für Anwendungen hattest du denn wo dir der Rückwandbus zu langsam war?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Bei uns war der mit ner Ethernetkarte, Glaub die 343-2, war es mal viel zu lahm. Haben dann extra auf nen Sündteuren MedienPC umsteigen müssen, 
Bin da schon paarmal an die Grenzen gestossen.
Ist dann immer ein Sau nerviges Gefigge bis man dann etwas hinbekommt oder kapiert das es so nicht gehen kann.


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei uns war der mit ner Ethernetkarte, Glaub die 343-2, war es mal viel zu lahm.




Kann ich kaum glauben das da der Rückwandbus schuld war der dürfte doch einiges schneller sein als jede Art von Netzwerkkommunikation.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei uns war der mit ner Ethernetkarte, Glaub die 343-2, war es mal viel zu lahm. Haben dann extra auf nen Sündteuren MedienPC umsteigen müssen,
> Bin da schon paarmal an die Grenzen gestossen.
> Ist dann immer ein Sau nerviges Gefigge bis man dann etwas hinbekommt oder kapiert das es so nicht gehen kann.



Die meinst MEDION-PC, gelle !
Wo ist der teuer, Aldi-PC ist doch preiswert .


----------



## argv_user (20 August 2007)

Nur mal so zum Rückwandbus der S7-300: 187,5 KBit/s.
Alles klar ?


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Rückwandbus der S7-300: 187,5 KBit/s.
> Alles klar ?



Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

ja bei den Gurken (Zykluszeiten von 10ms und mehr) ist das locker ausreichend.


----------



## SPSTorsten (20 August 2007)

Richtig geil wäre es, wenn man diese tolle und äusserst sinnvolle Diskussion an den Stammtisch verschieben könnte, um damit ihre Bedeutung zu unterstreichen. Ausserdem würden dann diese anderen störenden und völlig sinnlosen Diskussionen diesen Thread nicht ständig vom ersten Platz in der Liste verdrängen.


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ja bei den Gurken (Zykluszeiten von 10ms und mehr) ist das locker ausreichend.



Trotzdem, eine CP343-1 wird doch selbst siemens nicht an den K-Bus hängen. Die müssten doch eigendlich über den P-Bus laufen (wie schnell ist dieser eigendlich?).


----------



## centipede (20 August 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Richtig geil wäre es, wenn man diese tolle und äusserst sinnvolle Diskussion an den Stammtisch verschieben könnte, um damit ihre Bedeutung zu unterstreichen. Ausserdem würden dann diese anderen störenden und völlig sinnlosen Diskussionen diesen Thread nicht ständig vom ersten Platz in der Liste verdrängen.



Dem stimme ich 100% zu :twisted:


----------



## vipianer (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eine neue S Generation
> Software:
> Sollte man es komplett neu aufziehen.
> 
> ...


 
ich möchte diesen Punkt nochmal aufgreifen und auf einen anderen Vorteil des Bausteinkonzeptes hinweisen: !!!ONLINE-CHANGE !!!
ich habe jahrelang für IEC1131-Steuerungen entwickelt; Online-Change hat eigentlich nie richtig funktioniert. Das liegt vor allem an der variablen Speicherverwaltung; sobald eine globale Adresse geändert wird, sind alle Referenzen darauf ungültig. Codesys hat versucht, das mit Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich auszugleichen, was aber gescheitert ist, sobald man im Büro mehrmals auf ein Testsystem geladen hat und dann in die Anlage musste. Wie das bei Codesys aktuell funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, da ich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr damit arbeite.
Bei Step7 sind Programm-Änderungen im Run wesentlich einfacher zu realisieren, da die Bausteinlisten gemeinsam am Zykluskontrollpunkt aktualisiert werden.


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

Stimmt der Online Change (also im Runmodus) scheint ein harter Brocken zu sein wenn man sich von dem Bausteinkonzept lösen will. Aber ich bezweifle das es unmöglich ist.

Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht über die Notwendigkeit des Online-Change streiten. Viele haben sich dran gewöhnt und wollen es nicht missen. Wobei es auch hier gute Ansätze gibt wie man ohne diesen auskommt.


----------



## vipianer (20 August 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Rückwandbus der S7-300: 187,5 KBit/s.
> Alles klar ?


 
für viele Anwendungen ist der Rückwandbus der S7-300 wirklich der Flaschenhals; wenn z.b. große Datenmengen übertragen werden (meistens über Ethernet-CPs) oder schnelle Alaramreaktionszeiten benötigt werden
Der P-Bus ist zwar schneller getaktet (im MBit-Bereich), aber die Adreßfenster sind nur jeweils 16 Byte pro Baugruppe. Damit muß man große Daten häppchenweise übertragen, was die Übertragung auch nicht viel schneller macht.
Habt Ihr euch schon mal unser Speedbus-Konzept angesehen? (Paralleler Rückwandbus links von der SPS-CPU)....da geht schon eher die Post ab ;-)


----------



## vipianer (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht über die Notwendigkeit des Online-Change streiten. Viele haben sich dran gewöhnt und wollen es nicht missen. Wobei es auch hier gute Ansätze gibt wie man ohne diesen auskommt.


Ändern im RUN ist ein absolutes Muß in der Verfahrens und Prozesstechnik!


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> Ändern im RUN ist ein absolutes Muß in der Verfahrens und Prozesstechnik!



Ich will mich auch nicht streiten. Ich behaupte nur das man nicht zwangsläufig am Bausteinkonzept festhalten muss um ein Online Change zu realisieren. 
Desweiteren ist es so das man auch nicht beliebige Änderungen beim Baustein Konzept im Online Change machen kann. Die Schnittstellen zwischen Bausteinen sind auch hier der Schwachpunkt.
Und Datenspeicher kann man auch gut anders regeln, so heilig sind die DBs dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## vipianer (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch nicht streiten. Ich behaupte nur das man nicht zwangsläufig am Bausteinkonzept festhalten muss um ein Online Change zu realisieren.
> Desweiteren ist es so das man auch nicht beliebige Änderungen beim Baustein Konzept im Online Change machen kann. Die Schnittstellen zwischen Bausteinen sind auch hier der Schwachpunkt.
> Und Datenspeicher kann man auch gut anders regeln, so heilig sind die DBs dann auch wieder nicht.


 
ich will mich natürlich auch nicht streiten! aber so ne speicherverwaltung ist echt nicht ohne! mal angenommen, man hat globale variablen, wie sie bei IEC1131 üblich sind; eine Variable wird geändert (schlimmstenfalls ändert sich ihre Größe; z.b. von WORD auf DWORD). dann mußte die Variable auf ne neue Adresse legen; den ganzen Code durchsuchen nach Referenzen auf die neue Variable und die neue Adresse eintragen; dann runterladen des ganzen Krams auf einmal in die SPS und das ganze on the fly im Run der Anlage und alles zusammen an einem umschaltpunkt gültig setzen; alles auch noch, ohne die Zykluszeit und Alarmreaktionszeiten allzusehr zu beeinflussen; wenn das geschafft ist...irgendwann brauchste den Speicher der alten Variablen wieder (Stichwort: Speicher-Defragmentierung); also fängt man an, Variablen im Speicher zu verschieben, was wieder Änderungen aller Referenzen im Code zur Folge hat....die alten Code-Leichen musste dann vielleicht auch aufräumen; und das ganze auch noch absolut zuverlässig; ich fürchte, wegen diesem thema haben sich schon einige systementwickler die kugel gegeben :lol:


----------



## vipianer (20 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> # Mehr Speicher (mit fairem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2007)

*1 Million %  ACK*



vipianer schrieb:


> Ändern im RUN ist ein absolutes Muß in der Verfahrens und Prozesstechnik!


 


1 Million % ACK  



CIR = Configuration im Run ===>>> wer hat das noch, außer SIEMENS 

Perfekter ONLINE-CHANGE ...und der hängt an der FC/DB/FB - Nummer 
[außer bei CFC !!! , da gehts nicht immer]


...


----------



## Jo (20 August 2007)

@Maxi,


> Es währe schon kalsse wenn man die komplette Programmebene, also das ganze Projekt komplett in die SPS laden könnte.
> Toll währen auch mehrere Projekte darin abgelegt.


Kennst du deinen SIMATIC-Manager nicht?
Menuleiste->Zielsystem->Auf Memory Card speichern... / Aus Memory Card holen.
Da kannst du jeden Sche... auf der Memory Card hinterlassen.
mfG. Jo


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2007)

Jo schrieb:


> @Maxi,
> Kennst du deinen SIMATIC-Manager nicht?
> Menuleiste->Zielsystem->Auf Memory Card speichern... / Aus Memory Card holen.
> Da kannst du jeden Sche... auf der Memory Card hinterlassen.
> mfG. Jo


 
Genau,

aber seit WinCCflex ist reicht eine 2-4MB - MMC - Karte für sowas nicht mehr aus - leider


----------



## derbenny (20 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1 Million % ACK





IBFS schrieb:


> 1000000% ACK



Du solltest mal deine Grundrechenarten updaten


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2007)

> Ich will mich auch nicht streiten. Ich behaupte nur das man nicht zwangsläufig am Bausteinkonzept festhalten muss um ein Online Change zu realisieren.


 
Siehe Rockwell, da ist sowas schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren möglich.


----------



## o.s.t. (21 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Siehe Rockwell, da ist sowas schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren möglich.


gehört zwar nicht zum Thread, aber hier muss ich intervenieren.
Online Change bei Rockwell (zumindest CLX / RSL5000) geht nur für einen einzelnen Rung (~Netzwerk) auf einmal. Es ist auch nicht möglich, eine einzelne Routine (~Baustein) ohne Stop in die CPU zu laden. Nur alles auf einmal - im Stop ....

o.s.t.

so und jetzt BTT


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2007)

> Online Change bei Rockwell (zumindest CLX / RSL5000) geht nur für einen einzelnen Rung (~Netzwerk) auf einmal.


 
Schmarrn! Natürlich ändere ich da Rung für Rung und mache dann mit einem Knopfdruck alles auf einmal scharf. Partieller Download wäre natürlich schön. Zur Not kann ich aber von einem Offlineprojekt Rung für Rung reinkopieren und alles auf einmal scharf machen


----------



## o.s.t. (21 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...Natürlich ändere ich da Rung für Rung und mache dann mit einem Knopfdruck alles auf einmal scharf....


sehr gut! habe ich noch gar nicht versucht! geht das auch in mehreren Routines gleichzeitig?
o.s.t.


----------



## JesperMP (21 August 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> sehr gut! habe ich noch gar nicht versucht! geht das auch in mehreren Routines gleichzeitig?
> o.s.t.


Ja.
An S7 ist das Problem, daß die programmbausteine eins nach dem anderen eingelegt werden, und eins nach dem andere aktiviert werden.
An AB kannst du viele Positionen online im Programm redigieren, und zuerst alle änderungen aktivieren bis alles fertig ist.


Dazu kommt, bei AB hat man ein echtes undo/redo.
Du kannst deine änderungen auswerfen und kommst zurück zu, wie es vorher war.

Ich habe viele Wünsche für S7. 
Wenn ich ein wählen könnte, sollte es MPI herauszuwerfen und eine normale Ethernet-Schnittstelle in allen CPUs zu haben sein.
Also, nicht ein PN sondern ein billiges, aber besseres, schnittstelle als MPI.


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja.
> An S7 ist das Problem, daß die programmbausteine eins nach dem anderen eingelegt werden, und eins nach dem andere aktiviert werden.
> An AB kannst du viele Positionen online im Programm redigieren, und zuerst alle änderungen aktivieren bis alles fertig ist.
> 
> ...


 
hallo, das ist so nicht richtig! die bausteine werden zwar einzeln runtergespielt, aber im RUN werden diese über ein einzelnes Telegramm zusammen am nächsten Zykluskontrollpunkt gültig gesetzt (Bausteinlisten umgeschrieben).Das funktioniert natürlich nur bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl von Bausteinen. Darüber hinaus kann man auch die Reihenfolge der Übertragung steuern. Wenn man mit der Maus im Offline-Ordner Bausteine einzeln markiert und überträgt, werden sie genau in der Markierreihenfolge übertragen!

Zum Punkt Ethernet...alle VIPA Speed7 CPUs haben bereits eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle zum Programmieren/Visualisieren an Bord! (ich weiß...Eigenwerbung stinkt :lol: )


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe viele Wünsche für S7.
> Wenn ich ein wählen könnte, sollte es MPI herauszuwerfen und eine normale Ethernet-Schnittstelle in allen CPUs zu haben sein.
> Also, nicht ein PN sondern ein billiges, aber besseres, schnittstelle als MPI.



Liste doch bitte mal die anderen Wünsche auf.


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

Bluetoth währe da auch praktisch.
Knopf an der SPS drücken zum aktivieren und dann 6-7 m Radius drum herum das PG.
Das beste für PG währe aber einfach eine USB Schnitselle an der SPS.
Die funktionirt bei jeden PG auch immer zuverlässig.


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bluetoth währe da auch praktisch.
> Knopf an der SPS drücken zum aktivieren und dann 6-7 m Radius drum herum das PG.
> Das beste für PG währe aber einfach eine USB Schnitselle an der SPS.
> Die funktionirt bei jeden PG auch immer zuverlässig.


 
bluetooth? funktioniert das auch noch im schaltschrank, wenn die tür geschlossen ist? ;-)
usb? wir hatten bisher usb-schnittstellen auf unseren speed7-cpus hardwaremäßig vorgesehen, allerdings mit der software-unterstützung gewartet, bis von kunden konkrete anfragen kommen würden...kam aber so gut wie nix!


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bluetoth währe da auch praktisch.
> Knopf an der SPS drücken zum aktivieren und dann 6-7 m Radius drum herum das PG.
> Das beste für PG währe aber einfach eine USB Schnitselle an der SPS.
> Die funktionirt bei jeden PG auch immer zuverlässig.



*stracklach*
Du machst die besten Witze.

Also Ethernet ist ja wirklich eine Idee.

Aber Blauzahn und USB tut weh!
ActiveSnyc mit dem Handy damit die Service Nummern auch aktuell sind.


----------



## SPSTorsten (21 August 2007)

Was haste gegen USB? das ist doch perfekt dafür...
bei bluetooth bin ich auch eher skeptisch

USB hat den vorteil gegenüber Ethernet, dass man die schnittstelle völlig unkonfiguriert betreiben könnte


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> *stracklach*
> Du machst die besten Witze.
> 
> Also Ethernet ist ja wirklich eine Idee.
> ...


 
usb auf der steuerung find ich eigentlich gar nicht so doof (zum programmieren)! wirklich jeder notebook hat usb (es gibt ja auch nen siemens adapter usb->mpi). wenn dann die cpu auf die feldbusse routet, biste in der kompletten anlage


----------



## kiestumpe (21 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich frag mal ganz ernst und provokant: "Wollt ihr eine Programmierumgebung, die alles alleine kann, der man nur noch das Problem beschreibt und die dann das Programm inkl. aller Komponenten fertigmacht?"


 
Tja, daran hakt es doch oft schon - wie lange hatte das nochmal gedauert, die Frage zu finden, auf die die Antwort 42 lautet


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> - wie lange hatte das nochmal gedauert, die Frage zu finden, auf die die Antwort 42 lautet


 
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der dafür benötigte Rechner kurz vor ausspucken des Ergebnisses von den Vogonen (oder wie immer die hiessen) platt gemacht wurde ...

Aber im Ernst ...
Man kann sich die Dinge leicht und schwer machen. Natürlich brauchten wir auch noch keine Bremse, als unsere Räder noch quadratisch waren ...


----------



## SPSTorsten (21 August 2007)

usb anschluss kann man eh vergessen, sonst wäre die komplette adaptersparte bei siemens auf einen schlag arbeitslos...


----------



## kiestumpe (21 August 2007)

Was ich damit sagen wollte, Ralle muss ich zu 80% schon recht geben mit der erhaltung des Aufwand bzw. des Ärger. Was nützen z.B. automatische Kotgeneratoren, wenn dieser bei der IBN wieder "von Hand" angepasst werden muss ???


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> usb anschluss kann man eh vergessen, sonst wäre die komplette adaptersparte bei siemens auf einen schlag arbeitslos...


 
Du meinst also das die dann mehr oder weniger zu arbeiten hätten als vorher? 

*Kennst du den Spruch  zu Siemens Miratbeitern?: *Hey arbeitest du schon oder bist du immer noch bei Siemens?**


----------



## SPSTorsten (21 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> *Kennst du den Spruch zu Siemens Miratbeitern?: *Hey arbeitest du schon oder bist du immer noch bei Siemens?**


 
hehe, wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Du meinst also das die dann mehr oder weniger zu arbeiten hätten als vorher?
> 
> *Kennst du den Spruch zu Siemens Miratbeitern?: *Hey arbeitest du schon oder bist du immer noch bei Siemens?**


 
ganz neue töne hier! sonst wird doch immer auf vipa rumgehackt????
also im ernst...so schlecht ist siemens nicht! sonst wären wir zu nem anderen hersteller kompatibel!!


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> ..so schlecht ist siemens nicht! sonst wären wir zu nem anderen hersteller kompatibel!!


 
Clone macht man nicht von schlechten Schafen


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> ganz neue töne hier! sonst wird doch immer auf vipa rumgehackt????
> also im ernst...so schlecht ist siemens nicht! sonst wären wir zu nem anderen hersteller kompatibel!!


 
Sagt ja niemand was das Siemens schlecht ist


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2007)

Wieso können die das?

http://www.sbc-support.ch/ti/26-450_D.pdfDP, Eth, USB, RS485, RS232


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso können die das?
> 
> DP, Eth, USB, RS485, RS232


 

Problem für uns wird sein wenn mal eine grosse Firma wie Mistzubishi, General Electrics, Texas Instruments etc. so eine Firma wie Saia aufkauft und dann das Produkt vollen Support gibt.
So das sich Firmen wirklich zu diesen Produkt entscheiden können.

Dann ist unser Step7 noch so viel Wert wie heute zum Beispiel Modicon.


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

und wie isses damit?
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-300s/detail/article/136/cpu-314scdp/

eigentlich ist die Entwicklung doch gut so... Step7 wird immer mehr zum Standard. Ob Siemens, Vipa, Saia, Berthel.... alle mehr oder weniger Step7 kompatibel; der Anwender muß nicht umlernen, kann aber die Hardware wählen, die die meisten Vorteile für ihn bietet


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> und wie isses damit?
> http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-300s/detail/article/136/cpu-314scdp/
> 
> eigentlich ist die Entwicklung doch gut so... Step7 wird immer mehr zum Standard. Ob Siemens, Vipa, Saia, Berthel.... alle mehr oder weniger Step7 kompatibel; der Anwender muß nicht umlernen, kann aber die Hardware wählen, die die meisten Vorteile für ihn bietet



So ne Vipa hätt ich ja schon gern mal zum Testen.

Aber wie stehts denn mit dem Preis? Ich mein die Saia gibts ja für um die 1700  euro. 

mfG René


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> und wie isses damit?
> http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-300s/detail/article/136/cpu-314scdp/
> 
> eigentlich ist die Entwicklung doch gut so... Step7 wird immer mehr zum Standard. Ob Siemens, Vipa, Saia, Berthel.... alle mehr oder weniger Step7 kompatibel; der Anwender muß nicht umlernen, kann aber die Hardware wählen, die die meisten Vorteile für ihn bietet



Soll diese Aussage bedeuten das Siemens besser nichts ändern sollte damit die "Trittbrettfahrer" nicht ihre Existenzgrundlage verlieren?

Desweiteren fehlen da noch Firmen auf der Liste.

Vielleicht sollte das große S eine SAA Gründen damit die mehr oder weniger Kompatiblen Hardwarebrocken mal etwas mehr als weniger Funktionieren.
_______
Zu USB ich denke das Ethernet deutlich mehr Komfort zum Programmieren bieten würde. Und wer das mit der IP nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sollte vielleicht besser Umschulen. Wenn ich mir anhöre wie sich hier einige anstellen wenn es um andere Steuerungen oder auch nur um neue Programmiersprachen geht, sollten die vielleicht direkt den Jobwechseln.


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Zu USB ich denke das Ethernet deutlich mehr Komfort zum Programmieren bieten würde.



USB is sicher kein "Muss sein" aber ein nice to have. Allerdings für nur als Programmierschnittstelle fast zu schade. Wäre toll wenn man da einfach noch Peripherie anhängen könnte. Klar kann man jeden Drucker, Scanner etc auch in RS232 Ausführung kaufen, aber USB ist mittlerweile einfach verbreiteter.



> Und wer das mit der IP nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sollte vielleicht besser Umschulen.



Für die IP kann man sich ja ne Batch schreiben die das dann auf Knopfdruck umschaltet (Ja das kann man unter Windows XP immernoch).
Ich mach das immer so. Dann muss ich mich nicht umständlich durch die Adaptereinstellungen klicken.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

Wenn die USB Schnittstelle zum betreiben von Druckern usw. dienen sollte müsste man auf dem AG aber Treiber usw. implementieren. Was sicher nicht einfach ist und wahrscheinlich zu Problemen führt.


Wenn es nur eine PG Schnittstelle darstellt ist die Geschichte sehr viel einfacher und wohl auch mit deutlich weniger Problemen gekoppelt.

Wenn man nun aber eine CPU mit WinCE oder ähnlichem betreibt wäre das mit den Druckern und USB Sticks einfach. ...Aber dann heulen wieder die die sowas ganz widerlich finden. Aber auch solche Systeme gibt es mittler weile auf dem Markt (z.B. von Beckhoff und eine S7 Version von IBH)


----------



## vipianer (21 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Soll diese Aussage bedeuten das Siemens besser nichts ändern sollte damit die "Trittbrettfahrer" nicht ihre Existenzgrundlage verlieren?
> 
> Desweiteren fehlen da noch Firmen auf der Liste.
> 
> ...


 
im prinzip hättest du recht, je größer die unzufriedenheit, umso größer der umstiegswille;
aber seh es doch positiv, der große Riese selbst wird dadurch auch innovativer und beweglicher...glaubst du z.b. es hätte jemals eine 319 gegeben, wenn es keine Speed7-CPUs geben würde? da könnte ich noch eine ganze reihe solcher beispiele geben!


----------



## vollmi (21 August 2007)

Siemens hat es eigentlich garnicht wirklich nötig grossartig was an ihrem Konzept zu ändern.
z.B. Im Strassenbau hat Siemens so eine starke Lobby das es garnicht möglich ist eine andere SPS Familie zu nehmen weil sie von den Kantonen einfach vorgeschrieben wird.
Hat allerdings seine Vorteile, man kommt als Programmierer nicht so leicht ins Preisliche Hintertreffen weil ein Konkurrent mit einer billigst CPU offeriert.

Und Siemens kann es sich sicher auch leisten Neuentwicklungen auf dem Markt erstmal nur zu beobachten und etwas später entsprechend zu reagieren.

mfG René


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2007)

Ethernetschnittstelle hat immer den Nachteil daß man vielleicht gleichzeitig an den Firmenserver muß oder aber im Zweifelsfall nicht weiß welche IP gerade eingestellt ist. Immer wieder nerven auch restriktiv eingestellte Firewalls und dergleichen.
USB Schnittstelle zum Programmieren gibt's bei den Japanern schon lange, Rockwell hat die seit kurzem auch:


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ethernetschnittstelle hat immer den Nachteil daß man vielleicht gleichzeitig an den Firmenserver muß oder aber im Zweifelsfall nicht weiß welche IP gerade eingestellt ist. Immer wieder nerven auch restriktiv eingestellte Firewalls und dergleichen.
> USB Schnittstelle zum Programmieren gibt's bei den Japanern schon lange, Rockwell hat die seit kurzem auch:



Wer den TS-Adapter II in den Schaltschrank einbaut hat auch bei Siemens eine USB-Schnittstelle zum programmieren, funzt prima muß ich sagen, kostet aber wieder extra, ok.


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wer den TS-Adapter II in den Schaltschrank einbaut hat auch bei Siemens eine USB-Schnittstelle zum programmieren, funzt prima muß ich sagen, kostet aber wieder extra, ok.



Ja das was der extra kostet ist es aber dann doch nicht wert. Viele Hardware Hersteller wollen an Adaptern Geld verdienen. Darum ahben die meisten Kollegen ja so ein Charmantes Sammelsurium an Kabeln angesammelt.


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja das was der extra kostet ist es aber dann doch nicht wert. Viele Hardware Hersteller wollen an Adaptern Geld verdienen. Darum ahben die meisten Kollegen ja so ein Charmantes Sammelsurium an Kabeln angesammelt.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Vorteil in diesem Falle aber, der TS-Adaper II  wird fest mit an der CPU verbaut (Anschaltbaugruppe, sieht aus wie eine CP) und steht so jedem Instandhalter zur Verfügung. Wenn die Firmen das für ihre Maschinen vom Maschinenbauer verlangen, wär schon mal was gekonnt in der Firma, da alle mit Laptop und Step7 an die Steuerungen kommen.


----------



## RMA (22 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Liste doch bitte mal die anderen Wünsche auf.


 
Hier  findest Du die Wünsche von Jesper und vielen anderen auch.


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

Der Link ist cool.


PS:


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2007)

Ich bin zu einer Baustelle in den letzten Paaren von Tagen gewesen. So vermißte ich die Antwort von den vipianer.


vipianer schrieb:


> hallo, das ist so nicht richtig! die bausteine werden zwar einzeln runtergespielt, aber im RUN werden diese über ein einzelnes Telegramm zusammen am nächsten Zykluskontrollpunkt gültig gesetzt (Bausteinlisten umgeschrieben).Das funktioniert natürlich nur bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl von Bausteinen. Darüber hinaus kann man auch die Reihenfolge der Übertragung steuern. Wenn man mit der Maus im Offline-Ordner Bausteine einzeln markiert und überträgt, werden sie genau in der Markierreihenfolge übertragen!


Aha. Ich erlernte etwas hier.
Warum erhalten man die Warnmeldung über das man Müssen die Reihenfolge die Bausteine überprüfen ?
O.K., ich führte einen Test durch und in der Tat es funktioniert, wie du sagst.

Zu Ethernet/USB/Bluetooth:
Du kannst alles mit Ethernet tun, das du mit den anderen auch tun kannst.
Aber du kannst nicht alles mit USB oder Bluetooth tun das du mit Ethernet tun kannst.


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2007)

Zitat von *zotos* 

 
_# Ein Display das den Diagnose Puffer als Klartext ausgibt. (Was sollte das noch Anzeigen?)_


@vipianer

Das hat doch VIPA Jahrelang beworben - schon fast mit Bestellnummer - hat wohl doch keiner gewollt


Bin zwar kein INTERBUS-FAN aber PxC hat sowas schon seit 10 Jahren


----------



## vipianer (29 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Zitat von *zotos*
> 
> 
> _# Ein Display das den Diagnose Puffer als Klartext ausgibt. (Was sollte das noch Anzeigen?)_
> ...


 
ja, das war mal in planung....aber es wurde nie realisiert; platz, kosten, aufwand....


----------



## H318 (1 Oktober 2007)

godi schrieb:


> AWL abschaffen?
> Wenn du kein AWL verstehst dann brauchst es ja nicht einsetzen.
> Jetzt erklärst du mir mal wie du in KOP / FUP übersichtlich Sprünge, Schleifen, indirekte Adressierung usw Programmierst!
> 
> ...


 
GANZ EINFACH! GAR NICHT. In anderen Systemen braucht man das nicht!!!!!!!!
Komischerweise laufen auf der ganzen Welt diverse Großanlagen ohne AWL, mit diesem System von ALstom/Converteam. Arbeiten Sie bei Siemens?


----------



## IBFS (1 Oktober 2007)

H318 schrieb:


> GANZ EINFACH! GAR NICHT. In anderen Systemen braucht man das nicht!!!!!!!!
> Komischerweise laufen auf der ganzen Welt diverse Großanlagen ohne AWL, mit diesem System von ALstom/Converteam. Arbeiten Sie bei Siemens?


 
Es gibt doch nicht nur Kraftwerke!!!!

Im Sondermaschinenbau müssen "schnelle" Lösungen her - in des Wortes doppelter Bedeutung. 
Da kann man nicht WOCHENLANG Brainstorming machen - und Codereview usw. usw. 

...


----------



## Superkater (3 Oktober 2007)

*Neue S Generation*

Siemens entwickelt sicher schon an der neuen Generation. 

Ich würde bei einer neuen SPS Generation mir folgendes wünschen:
1)   Die Rechenleistung der CP414 oder CP416 ist jetzt mit der neuen CP319 um den Faktor 4 schneller geworden. Ich wünsche mir aber den Faktor 10.
2)   Die Größe der Datenbausteine sollten in Zukunft nicht mit einem doofen Bitpointer intern limitert werden. Unser Firma entwickelt Regalbediengeräte und wir müssen jetzt die Regalkonfiguration in 4 DBs aufsplitten.
3)   Ein Multitaskingbetriebssystem wir bei der Simotion D Familie. Weg von der Zykluszeit und hin zur parametrierbaren Taskzeit (in ms Einheiten).
4)   Die Verfürbarkeit der Hardware muss auch in der Industrie nicht mehr 20 Jahre betragen. 10 Jahre reichen da voll und ganz.
5)   Programmierung in einer Hochsprache möglich. Wir arbeiten jetzt mit SCL, aber C++ wäre ein Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Oktober 2007)

Krauser schrieb:


> 4)   Die Verfürbarkeit der Hardware muss auch in der Industrie nicht mehr 20 Jahre betragen. 10 Jahre reichen da voll und ganz.




Als Entwickler hat man da gut reden, als Instandhalter frag ich mich schon, wie ich Analgenstillstände z.B. durch Baugruppenausfall, kurz halten soll, wenn ich komplett umbauen muss ... Sicher gibt es eine Lagerhaltung, aber wenn nichts mehr nach kommt, ist auch irgendwann das letzte Teil eingebaut ...


----------



## IBFS (3 Oktober 2007)

Krauser schrieb:


> 5) Programmierung in einer Hochsprache möglich. Wir arbeiten jetzt mit SCL, aber C++ wäre ein Schritt nach vorne.


 

1. es gab ja mal eine M7-Steuerung von Siemens, programmierbar mit Borland C. Hat damals anscheinend keiner gewollt, sonst gäbe es das noch

2. mit C++ PUR ist das nachladen von FC/FB ggf. nicht so einfach möglich

3. es steht jedem frei eine WinAC mit ODK (C++) zu verwenden. Da kann man selber C++ SFBs und SFCs programmieren.

4. Es gibt so viele die nicht mal SCL haben - aber schreien nach C++

...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Oktober 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1. es gab ja mal eine M7-Steuerung von Siemens, programmierbar mit Borland C. Hat damals anscheinend keiner gewollt, sonst gäbe es das noch



und bei uns haben die italiener das ding eingebaut, man konnte keine änderungen mehr machen oder überhaupt sehen, was da passiert, eine blackbox im wahrsten sinne des wortes...und die ersatzteilbeschaffung gestaltete sich auch etwas schwierig, haben dann aus einem siemens-schulungskoffer noch eine der letzten bekommen... haben uns nun entschloßen auf ne 319 umzuknippeln...


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (4 Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich wirklich was schnelles, modernes, einfach zu programmierendes haben will, wird eine CX-CPU von Beckhoff eingesetzt. Mit Ethercat hat man die Ethernet-Geschwindigkeit auch wirklich auf der Klemme und CoDeSys ist einfach IMHO der zukünftige Standard was OOP-SPS-Programmierung angeht. Das System ich völlig offen und für die Visualisierung kann Visual Studio oder jedes beliebige HMI-Tools eingesetzt werden. 
Siemens wird da wahrscheinlich in 10 Jahren nicht hinkommen, was sie jetzt mit 'PC-based Automation' anbieten ist ja noch nicht wirklich der Kracher, ausserdem sind die Preise ein Witz und für jeden Mist muss man Siemens Hard- und Software einsetzen. Im Prinzip lebt Siemens nur noch von der grossen Marktdurchdringung, aber schon lange nicht mehr von Innovationen. 

P.S.: Das 'Graph' von Siemens ist wirklich sehr gut und wesentlich besser als z.B. bei CoDeSys.

Wer noch mit AWL arbeitet ist selbst schuld oder nicht selbstständig. Sorry, musste ich mal so loswerden. ;-)


----------



## IBFS (4 Oktober 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wer noch mit AWL arbeitet ist selbst schuld oder nicht selbstständig.


 
...das ist Schwachsinn!!!


Ich verwende Siemens CFC - GRAPH - SCL - KOP - FUP - AWL
Codesys nur ST (der Rest ist Schrott)

Alles hat seinen speziellen Einsatzzweck. 

Schnelles "Bitgranulares hacken" geht sinnvoll NUR mit AWL.
Der "AT"-Befehl in SCL ist zwar ganz nett, aber naja.

Und für Schrittketten nehme ich fast nur:



```
L      "Zustand"
      SPL   LIST
      SPA   Z00
      SPA   Z01
      SPA   Z02
      SPA   Z03
      SPA   Z04
      SPA   Z05
      SPA   Z06
      ....
LIST: BEA
```
 
"Zustand" = Integerwert im Station-DB 





....


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wer noch mit AWL arbeitet ist selbst schuld oder nicht selbstständig. Sorry, musste ich mal so loswerden. ;-)



Mach nur, mach nur, ich arbeite viel mit AWL und bin selbständig  und das geht. Deine Bemerkung ist ziemlich dämlich, nebenbei gesagt.


----------



## vipianer (4 Oktober 2007)

*Geschmacksfragen...*

lasst doch jedem seine vorlieben; jeder programmiert auf seine weise; im Prinzip hängt es von der Person und vom Problem ab, in welcher Sprache man arbeitet
ich selbst komme mit AWL nicht so gut zurecht, weil ich eigentlich C/C++ Entwickler bin; wenn ich in SCL programmiere, dann geht alles einfach 5 mal schneller von der Hand als mit AWL. auf der anderen Seite hat man in AWL alle Möglichkeiten und kann bestimmt auch zeitoptimierter programmieren (Programmlaufzeiten)
ein Steuerungssystem sollte deswegen alle Sprachen unterstützen und diese in einer möglichst komfortablen und vollständigen art... auch im hinblick auf debug-möglichkeiten!


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> lasst doch jedem seine vorlieben; jeder programmiert auf seine weise; im Prinzip hängt es von der Person und vom Problem ab, in welcher Sprache man arbeitet
> ich selbst komme mit AWL nicht so gut zurecht, weil ich eigentlich C/C++ Entwickler bin; wenn ich in SCL programmiere, dann geht alles einfach 5 mal schneller von der Hand als mit AWL. auf der anderen Seite hat man in AWL alle Möglichkeiten und kann bestimmt auch zeitoptimierter programmieren (Programmlaufzeiten)
> ein Steuerungssystem sollte deswegen alle Sprachen unterstützen und diese in einer möglichst komfortablen und vollständigen art... auch im hinblick auf debug-möglichkeiten!



100% Ack von mir!


----------



## vipianer (4 Oktober 2007)

*debuggen*

@ralle ...danke

und gerade in Bezug auf Debug-Möglichkeiten und Fehlerdiagnose kenne ich kein besseres System als Siemens! (bzw ein kompatibles Produkt ;-) )

-Hardware-Online Diagnose durchgängig hinunter bis zur einzelnen Klemme (z.b. Drahtbruch)
- Programmfehler (Synchron-Fehler) mit umfassender Information zur Art des Fehlers und Fehlerstelle
- alle auftretenden Fehler werden im Diagnosepuffer protokolliert
- Status-Var / Steuern Var, Forcen
- Bausteinstatus mit optionaler Angabe einer Aufrufhierarchie
- Haltepunkte, Einzelschritt 
- Online- Änderungen

und das meiste davon während der Programmbearbeitung.

wenn ich das mit embedded Entwicklung in C vergleiche; sind die Möglichkeiten eher beschränkt. Es gibt zwar auch gute Debug-Tools (z.b. Lauterbach JTAG-Debugger), aber in der Regel kann man das alles nicht zur Programmlaufzeit.
Außerdem sind JTAG-Schnittstellen nicht industrietauglich; es ist eigentlich unmöglich, in einer laufenden Anlage das JTAG-Interface anzuschließen (mal abgesehen vom geöffneten Gehäuse, Platz, EMV). Programmänderungen zur Laufzeit? Fehlanzeige!

das Einzige, was ich in Richtung Debuggen noch vermisse: Backtrace und Triggerbedinungen


----------



## zotos (4 Oktober 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Also wenn ich wirklich was schnelles, modernes, einfach zu programmierendes haben will, wird eine CX-CPU von Beckhoff eingesetzt. Mit Ethercat hat man die Ethernet-Geschwindigkeit auch wirklich auf der Klemme und CoDeSys ist einfach IMHO der zukünftige Standard was OOP-SPS-Programmierung angeht. Das System ich völlig offen und für die Visualisierung kann Visual Studio oder jedes beliebige HMI-Tools eingesetzt werden.
> Siemens wird da wahrscheinlich in 10 Jahren nicht hinkommen, was sie jetzt mit 'PC-based Automation' anbieten ist ja noch nicht wirklich der Kracher, ausserdem sind die Preise ein Witz und für jeden Mist muss man Siemens Hard- und Software einsetzen. Im Prinzip lebt Siemens nur noch von der grossen Marktdurchdringung, aber schon lange nicht mehr von Innovationen.
> 
> P.S.: Das 'Graph' von Siemens ist wirklich sehr gut und wesentlich besser als z.B. bei CoDeSys.
> ...




mit einer kleinen Ausnahme Zustimmung.

also ein 99% Ack ;o)


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (4 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mach nur, mach nur, ich arbeite viel mit AWL und bin selbständig  und das geht. Deine Bemerkung ist ziemlich dämlich, nebenbei gesagt.



War mir klar dass dieser Kommentar kommt, war auch eher provokativ gemeint, daher auch das ;-) dahinter. 

Mir fällt nur auf das es gerade bei der S7-Fraktion 'beinharte' AWL-Anhänger gibt, die nichts anderes an sich ranlassen, warum auch, ist ja für sie am bequemsten so. Ist leider etwas kontraproduktiv, da man bei Anlagen nur schwer den Hersteller wechseln kann, da der Code kaum portierbar ist, auch ein Grund warum Siemens sicherlich keinen Grund sieht grossartige Änderungen einzuführen.


----------



## gravieren (4 Oktober 2007)

Hi



> Ist leider etwas kontraproduktiv, da man bei Anlagen nur schwer den Hersteller wechseln kann, da der Code kaum portierbar ist, auch ein Grund warum Siemens sicherlich keinen Grund sieht grossartige Änderungen einzuführen.


SCL und ST    für OSCAT.DE


Hier kann mann erkennen, dass die Codes sehr kompatibel/Portierbar sind.
(OSCAT kann natürlich auch mit AWL benutzt werden  )


Ich selbst verwende die  OSCAT auf beiden Systemen.  (Step7 + Wago)


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> War mir klar dass dieser Kommentar kommt, war auch eher provokativ gemeint, daher auch das ;-) dahinter.
> 
> Mir fällt nur auf das es gerade bei der S7-Fraktion 'beinharte' AWL-Anhänger gibt, die nichts anderes an sich ranlassen, warum auch, ist ja für sie am bequemsten so. Ist leider etwas kontraproduktiv, da man bei Anlagen nur schwer den Hersteller wechseln kann, da der Code kaum portierbar ist, auch ein Grund warum Siemens sicherlich keinen Grund sieht grossartige Änderungen einzuführen.



Nein das siehst du falsch. Ich programmiere auch SCL und, wenns der Kunde verlangt, Graph7 und natürlich Codesys. Aber es ist nun mal nach wie vor oft sehr effektiv (besonders bei kleineren Sachen) AWL zu nutzen und nicht aufgeblähten AWL-, FUP- etc. Code. Die einzige Möglichkeit halbwegs kompatibel zu bleiben wäre ohnehin bei Step7 SCL. Und eine ganze Anlage in SCL zu programieren, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, dazu sind die Debugmöglichkeiten und noch einiges anderes in SCL zu beschränkt.

Es bleibt wohl eine Glaubens- und Ausbildungsfrage, wer von den Hochsprachen herkommt, wird immer Codesys und SCL bevorzugen, das ist doch ganz normal.


----------



## MatMer (5 Oktober 2007)

kann es sein, das wir/ihr euch bei dieser diskussion eher im Kreis dreht? Siemens wird ja doch nicht auf uns hören, obwohl sie hier schon mit lauschen

so und jetzt Offtopic / Spaß am Morgen:

wenn UG noch hier wäre, wäre diese Diskussion eh schon lange beendet


ich fänd es lustig wenn wir aus UG sowas wie Chuck Norris machen würden, alla
"UG kriegt bei Praktika 20% auf alles, auch auf Tiernahung"

so und jetzt könnt ich euch weiter provozieren


----------



## o.s.t. (5 Oktober 2007)

ich vergöttere Siemens ja auch nicht und einiges eckt mich gewaltig an, aber kann DAS auch ein anderer Hersteller?


> Die innovierten CPU 400 V4.5 erhalten einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher und eine erhöhte Verarbeitungsleistung. Außerdem ist es mit den neuen Versionen möglich, *die Firmware im Run hochzurüsten* (über Netz)


Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=26609412&caller=nl

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (5 Oktober 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ich vergöttere Siemens ja auch nicht und einiges eckt mich gewaltig an, aber kann DAS auch ein anderer Hersteller?...



Das macht man ja auch täglich. Ein Firmware Update mache ich öfter bei meinem Mobiltelefon als bei einer SPS.

Die sollen lieber SCL verbessern und in die Standard und auch in die Lite Edition packen.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2008)

ich hol mal diesen Thread hervor, weil es m.E. hier gut dazu passt:



HeizDuese schrieb:


> Hier ist Siemens bis heute noch nicht dem Wunsch nachgekommen, eine einfache Möglichkeit zu schaffen, Aktualwerte als Initialwerte zu übernehmen  Das haben wir auch schon oft gewünscht- vielleicht kommt es ja irgendwann mal. Seltsam, dass dieses Feature so unwichtig ist, dass man es noch nicht integriert hat- ich würde es jedenfalls begrüßen, wenn es diese Möglichkeit gäbe.


 
Was m.E. fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit, nicht nur einen FB während der Programmabarbeitung erneuern zu können, sondern gleichzeitig den Aufruf, den aufgerufenen Codebaustein und seine Lokaldaten während der Programmabarbeitung austauschen zu können.

Das halte ich für machbar - und bereits bei S7 für implementierbar (mit entsprechender CPU-Firmware).

Der Vorgang müsste sein:
Den Aufruf in einen - ich nenns jetzt mal so - "Schattenspeicherbereich" laden. Also im simpelsten Fall den neuen OB1. Den neuen FB in diesen Schattenspeicherbereich laden. Den neuen DB ebenso. Während des Zykluskontrollpunktes nun gleichzeitig alle drei neuen Bausteine aktiv schalten und die Aktualdaten des alten DB auf die Aktualdaten des neuen DB übertragen.

Woher soll nun die CPU die alte Struktur und die neue Struktur des Datenbausteins kennen?
Lösung: zu jeder Deklaration wird eine Identnummer dazuvergeben - am besten ein DWORD, damit beim kontinuierlichen Hochzählen auch nach Jahrhunderten nicht wieder eine alte Nummer wieder auftaucht. Wird eine Deklaration nur verschoben (z.B. vom stat-Bereich zu einem out oder umgekehrt oder wie auch immer) muss diese Identnummer erhalten bleiben - auch wenn sogar das Symbol verändert wird. Wird von einem anderen FB eine Deklaration hereinkopiert, darf die Identnummer nicht erhalten bleiben, sondern muss wieder eine frische vergeben werden.Die Identnummern brauchen nur im Ladespeicher hinterlegt werden. Die CPU scannt nun den alten und den neuen Datenbaustein. Und überträgt anhand der Identnummern die alten Daten auf den neuen Datenbaustein.

Und wenn Siemens ganz superlieb ist - dann schaffen die das sogar, dass eine seither Integer-Variable mit Typumwandlung auf einen Doppelinteger abgebildet wird. Und noch viel, sehr viel toller wird es, wenn das HMI-Gerät nicht mehr anhand einer Absolutadresse sondern aufgrund der Identnummer auf den SPS-Speicher zugreift. *träum*


----------



## gravieren (12 März 2008)

Hi

Mir würde es schon reichen, die FBs und FCs mit "Namen" anstelle mit Nummern anzusprechen  :-D 

Z.b.
fb23    -->  Len_von_Siemens    
fb24    --> Test_V_23

auch bei Auslesen aus Speicher OHNE Quellcode.

(OHNE Symbolik-Vereinbarungen)


Wo ist eine Wunschliste  :shock:


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2008)

Wunschliste? z.B. hier ...



Krauser schrieb:


> Siemens entwickelt sicher schon an der neuen Generation.
> 
> Ich würde bei einer neuen SPS Generation mir folgendes wünschen:
> 1) Die Rechenleistung der CP414 oder CP416 ist jetzt mit der neuen CP319 um den Faktor 4 schneller geworden. Ich wünsche mir aber den Faktor 10.
> ...


----------



## IBFS (12 März 2008)

*4) Die Verfürbarkeit der Hardware muss auch in der Industrie nicht mehr 20 Jahre betragen. 10 Jahre reichen da voll und ganz.*


...was ist, wenn du im 6ten Jahr bist, mit deiner Hardware, da bleiben 
gerade noch 4 Jahre übrig. Als Serienmaschinenhersteller will ich 
nicht ständig die HWKonfig ändern müssen!!!!!


----------



## JesperMP (21 April 2008)

Nun muss die Wahrheit gelüftet werden !


Hat Siemens angekündigt eine neue Simatic S Generation auf der Hannover messe ?


----------



## Andy258 (21 April 2008)

Also zu mir ist etwas von einer Simatic S9 durchgedrungen:|


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Also zu mir ist etwas von einer Simatic S9 durchgedrungen:|


 

...heute war doch erster Messetag - oder?
Wer war denn dort von Euch?


----------



## Zottel (22 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> *4) Die Verfürbarkeit der Hardware muss auch in der Industrie nicht mehr 20 Jahre betragen. 10 Jahre reichen da voll und ganz.*
> 
> 
> ...was ist, wenn du im 6ten Jahr bist, mit deiner Hardware, da bleiben
> ...


Das könnte man so lösen: Moderne CPU mit einer speziellen Firmware zur Emulation der alten CPUs und einem Anschluß für die alte Hardware (Rückwandbus). Der sagt man die MBLF, die sie emulieren soll. Danach steckt man sie rein.


----------



## Zottel (22 April 2008)

Krauser schrieb:


> 5)   Programmierung in einer Hochsprache möglich. Wir arbeiten jetzt mit SCL, aber C++ wäre ein Schritt nach vorne.


Ich überlege gerade, welche Features C++ C hinzufügt und ob man sie im SPS-Umfeld brauchen könnte:
- Objekte (Zusammenfassung von Daten und den Prozeduren "Methoden" zu ihrer Bearbeitung: Das kann helfen, den Prozeß abzubilden.
- Vererbung: Kann nützlich sein. Ich denke z.B an eine Pumpensteuerung/Druckregelung mittels ein/aus. Abgeleitete Objekte könnten Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf oder Drehzahlregelung implementieren.
- Mehrfachvererbung:  Das nutzen schon nur die wenigsten C++-Programme und Programmierer. JAVA macht das besser mit "delegation classes".
- Die C++ Standard-Bibliotheken: Was soll man damit im SPS-Umfeld? Auch hier kommen ab und zu Fragen zu Listen, Sortieren etc. Aber das sind untypische Aufgaben für eine SPS und sie bergen die Gefahr, daß man Laufzeiten bekommt, die von der Anzahl der Daten abhängen.
- auf keinen Fall sollten im laufenden Programm Objekte neu erzeugt und verworfen werden. Für Objekte, die Prozeß/Feld abbilden, sollte das auch gar nicht nötig sein.


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Das könnte man so lösen: Moderne CPU mit einer speziellen Firmware zur Emulation der alten CPUs und einem Anschluß für die alte Hardware (Rückwandbus). Der sagt man die MBLF, die sie emulieren soll. Danach steckt man sie rein.


 

...es geht mir doch nicht um einzelne MBLF - Das geht doch heute schon!!! mit den Siemens CPUs usw.

...es gibt Hersteller da gibt es die gesamte Palette einer SPS Linie nur knapp 10J siehe AEG
...das hat sich's erledigt total mit - ein bischen MBLF-Umrubeln - da kannst alles neu proggen und E-PLANEN

Gruß


----------

